# VOXI: Another Brexit benefit?



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

I have had Voxi for a couple of years now with no problems re use in UK or Spain. I received a message today informing me that i have had my unlimited internet reduced to 20gb a month. I went on their website to follow up, and read that if one spends 62 days out of 4 months in the EU then fone calls will be charged by the minute and a Gb of data may cost 3.13 GBP. That didnt take long did it! Looks like the thin end of a very large wedge


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

jakethepeg said:


> I have had Voxi for a couple of years now with no problems re use in UK or Spain. I received a message today informing me that i have had my unlimited internet reduced to 20gb a month. I went on their website to follow up, and read that if one spends 62 days out of 4 months in the EU then fone calls will be charged by the minute and a Gb of data may cost 3.13 GBP. That didnt take long did it! Looks like the thin end of a very large wedge



Sky, Amazon Prime and NOWTV pulled their EU services for UK accounts in January........


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm in the UK now and still getting the same text messages about roaming here from Orange Spain. Waiting to see when they change/increase prices.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

_Si_ said:


> I'm in the UK now and still getting the same text messages about roaming here from Orange Spain. Waiting to see when they change/increase prices.


What is the situation with Orange Spain in UK? Are roaming charges still unaffected by Brexit?


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

kaipa said:


> What is the situation with Orange Spain in UK? Are roaming charges still unaffected by Brexit?


As far as I know, they rolled UK in to Zone 1 so it's charged like any EU country.

Making a quick buck probably wasn't worth the bad press they'd get charging more to all the Spanish school kids on summer English camps! 

Will just have to see if it untangles in future.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

So basically no change?


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

kaipa said:


> So basically no change?


The devil's in the detail but, superficially, no changes that I've noticed.


----------

